# Heromarken -> epische Rohlinge?



## Ruansiel (12. April 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Mitschleifer,

beim Blick in mein Atlasloot sahen meine entzückten Augen, daß die Rohlinge für epische Sockelsteine für nur 15 Heromarken (Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit) zu erwerben seien. Leider habe ich noch nicht herausfinden können, WO das möglich ist.

Ist mein AtlasLoot falsch informiert, habe ich sie noch nicht gefunden oder dauert es einfach noch, bis das geht?

Auf Antworten freut sich

Runasiel


----------



## Mondryx (12. April 2008)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass diese mit der Fertigstellung des Amboss beim neuen Händler käuflich zu erhalten sein werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evolon99 (12. April 2008)

Hoi

die epic steinchen kannst du von einer Händlerin namens Shaani kaufen für 15 Hero Marken; die kommt aber erst wenn der Hafen erobert wurde;die hat auch massig neue rezepte für Juwelenschleifer;


----------



## Ruansiel (12. April 2008)

Seid bedankt für Eure Zeit und Mühe, edle Ratbringer!

Runasiel, jetzt besser informiert seiend


----------



## HGVermillion (12. April 2008)

Jaa nach dem Erobern des Hafens wird der Edelsteinhändler auch eine Tagesquest vergeben an deren ende er die Steine verkaufen wird, genauso wie die rezepte für Juwelenschleifer dazu. 
Und beim Preis.... ich finde 15 Heromarken pro stein doch angemessen, 10 Stück sind schon 150 marken, dafür gibts sogut wie jede Heromarkenwaffe.


----------



## Guibärchen (15. April 2008)

och lol.... Hafen auchnoch >-<
aber warum die ganzen rezepte aus MH... es wird langsam echt lächerlich easy >_>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2008)

10 heromarken laut armory. und ja erst in phase 4^^


----------



## Chicola (22. April 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> och lol.... Hafen auchnoch >-<
> aber warum die ganzen rezepte aus MH... es wird langsam echt lächerlich easy >_>



Genau :-) Weil man ja selbst bei dem Händler noch den Ruf aus MH braucht. Also nur nicht mehr ganz so vom Dropglück abhängig ist.

Büdde immer erstmal das Köpfchen einschalten, bevor man losjammert :-)

Chicola


----------



## Orchid/Innocénce (14. Mai 2008)

Also die Steine gibts auf der Insel am Hafen nachdem Phase 4 abgeschlossen ist für je 15 heromarken. Die Rezepte gibt es ebenfalls mti Abschluss der Phase 4 beim selben Händler.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> och lol.... Hafen auchnoch >-<
> aber warum die ganzen rezepte aus MH... es wird langsam echt lächerlich easy >_>



Content angleichen, oder warum sind sonst die neuen Heromarkengegenständen auf T5-T6 Qualität.


----------



## xDemonx (1. August 2008)

Es muss Phase 4 eingeläutet sein und die Alchimistin muss 100% ihrer Ausrüstung haben, welches man durch die Daily-Quest mit den Wurzeln sammeln erledigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anderer Weg dranzukommen wäre sonst BT/Hyjal oder Juwelier mit Brilliantem Glas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

